# PC als Router verwenden



## Der_baiter (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, ich möchte einen extra dafür eingerichteten PC als Router verwenden. Ich hab jedoch keine Ahnung wie ich das machen kann, jedoch habe ich eine ungefähre Vorstellung wie es mal aussehen soll.

Der PC soll als Router und Server in meinem Netzwerk dienen, 24/7 laufen und ich möchte von überall darauf zugreifen können. Welche Software brauche ich, welche Hardware brauche ich und kann ich als Betriebssystem Windows 10 verwenden? Kenn mich in dieser Hinsicht nicht so aus fände es aber mega cool so ein System zu haben was dies alles könnte. Das Geld spielt vorerst keine Rolle.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2017)

Ein "normaler" Rechner verbraucht dafür viel zu viel Strom und ein Windows 10 ist nicht 24/7 geeignet.
Was willst du überhaupt alles damit machen?

Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle einen klassischen Router oder ein  NAS kaufen.
Empfehlenswert: Produktvergleich Synology RT1900ac, Synology RT2600ac | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## nur (29. Oktober 2017)

wieso ist ein win 10 nicht 24/7 geeignet, welche einschränkung bzw. begründung gibts nachweislich dafür?
win 10 als server


----------



## Der_baiter (29. Oktober 2017)

Naja also ich wollte einfach das zum basteln haben, einfach probieren was geht, ftp, gameserver, Mailserver, Website etc, wie gesagt 24/7... Kenn mich jedoch nicht aus für netwerkkarten ich brauche und Software, ich will auch keine alternative. Am liebsten wäre es mir einfach so


----------



## Garnorh198 (29. Oktober 2017)

Wie sieht denn dein Netzwerk überhaupt aus? Bzw. soll es aussehen? Für jedes angeschlossene Gerät brauchst schon mal einen Netzwerkanschluss, oder du nutzt einen Switch. Du weisst aber schon, was ein Router macht? Er verbindet verschiedene Netzwerke miteinander. Wieviele Netzwerke hast du zuhause? Welche Windows 10 Version hast du? Wenn du von der Ferne aus auf  deine Server zugreifen möchtest, brauchst du auch eine statische IP.


----------



## nur (29. Oktober 2017)

vlt. is von hardwareseite ja für dich auch ne SoC interessant? win10 kannst auf jedenfall dafür einsetzen u router / server is natürlich mgl. es sind im prinzip kaum grenzen gesetzt. die leistung wäre natürlich ein großes kriterium.


----------



## Der_baiter (29. Oktober 2017)

Also ich möchte über den PC ins Internet kommen, die restlichen Geräte in meinem Netzwerk werden nur über WLAN verbunden. Als CPU hätte ich schon etwas ziemlich starkes eingesetzt, weil wie gesagt das geld keine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2017)

nur schrieb:


> wieso ist ein win 10 nicht 24/7 geeignet, welche einschränkung bzw. begründung gibts nachweislich dafür?
> win 10 als server



Deine Anleitung erklärt wie man Windows 10 dafür einrichtet, das macht es noch lange nicht zu einem 24h Betriebssystem.
Es ist ein Client-Betriebssystem, egal wie stabil es läuft, es ist nicht dafür vorgesehen.
Für 24/7 gibts Windows Server 2016.

@Der_baiter
Lass den Game-Server weg und du kannst auch alles auf einem NAS laufen lassen.
Ich nehm mal stark an du willst mitspielen und dafür kannst du die Spiele auch auf deinem Spielerechner hosten. 
Oder soll der Game-Server wirklich 24h durchlaufen? Deine Internetleitung ist dafür hoffentlich gut genug.


----------



## nur (29. Oktober 2017)

es wär natürlich interessant zu wissen, wie du mit dem „pc“ online gehen willst, welcher internetanbieter? es gibt lösungen z.b. interne pcie vdsl–karte u damit brauchst kein „extra“ modem/router...


----------



## nur (29. Oktober 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Deine Anleitung erklärt wie man Windows 10 dafür einrichtet, das macht es noch lange nicht zu einem 24h Betriebssystem.
> Es ist ein Client-Betriebssystem, egal wie stabil es läuft, es ist nicht dafür vorgesehen.
> Für 24/7 gibts Windows Server 2016.


das ist deine aussage/auslegung u wo bitte steht das,dass win10 NICHT 24/7 geeignet ist. –> blödsinn
dann sind ALLE hdds, die nicht 24/7 freigegeben sind, nicht 24/7 geeignet –> blödsinn
...hättest geschrieben, das DU win10 nicht für 24/7 betrieb einsetzen würdest,wäre das was anderes


----------



## Der_baiter (29. Oktober 2017)

Schonmal danke für den link, schau ich mir mal an. Ich will den game Server nicht weglassen, ich will halt alles wie mit nem normalen Rechner machen können und gleichzeitig als (game) Server nutzen können, je nachdem was ich brauche. Mein Internet ist auch stark genug.


----------



## nur (29. Oktober 2017)

hmm... mal grob kurz zusammengefasst,ohne weitere details von dir zu kennen,oder du in zukunft vorhast,aber etwas „wissen“ (know how) wird vorausgesetzt..
ich würde an die tae–dose, die von mir verlinkte vdsl-karte in den von dir zusammengestellten computer-system u ne wlan-karte mit den entsprechenden standards dazu in das system einsetzen u konfigurieren u z.b. mit der software „virtual router“ einen hotspot erstellen, um deine anderen wlan-geräte über den pc online zu bringen... u wie gesagt u mein voriger win10 link als server kannst zur hilfe nehm u schon sind deine wünsche theoretisch umgesetzt.
viel spass beim umsetzen u basteln


----------



## tarnari (29. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde empfehlen, sowas nicht mit Windows 10, sondern Windows Server 2012 R2/2016 zu machen, oder wenn du keine Lizenz zur Hand hast mitUbuntu 16.04 Server.
Du kannst das sicherlich mit Windows 10 umsetzen, ich würde auch nicht behaupten, dass Windows 10 nicht für 24/7 perse geeignet ist, aber ich würde schon sagen, dass es ganz pauschal nicht das richtige OS ist. Es ist halt ein Client-Os und du wirst halt ohne ein Sammelsurium an Dritt-Software da alles nicht umgesetzt bekommen.
Auch würde ich nicht sagen, dass ein Standard-PC (also im Sinne der Hardware) an sich nicht geeignet ist als Server aufgrund des Stromverbrauchs. Mein Server in der Sig verbraucht nur 40 Watt. Klar verbraucht ein NAS weniger. Ein NAS ist aber auch kein Server.

Was ich dir allerdings sagen kann, ich hoffe, du bist dir im Klaren, dass dein Vorhaben extrem sensibel zu konfigurieren ist im Sinne der Sicherheit.
Ich würde niemals einen Server als Router, einen Webserver etc. selber stellen. Der Wartungsaufwand, die Pflege und vor allem das Risiko ihn nicht dicht zu bekommen, steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.

Ich empfehle dir, wenn du das wirklich machen willst. Besorg dir ne Windows Server Lizenz oder Ubuntu.
Und vor allem empfehle ich dir, lies dich selber ein.
Kauf dir Bücher, verstehe erstmal was du vor hast und frage nicht in einem Forum wies geht.

Sonst ist absehbar, dass dein Server alsbald ein Bot in irgendeinem Spamnetzwerk ist oder schlimmer, du dein Netzwerk für jedermann offen machst.


----------



## Apokh (5. November 2017)

An der Fragestellung merkt man schon, daß Du von einer Firewall etc. nicht wirklich eine Ahnung hast. Finger weg von einem Server, der Router,Gameserver etc. gleichzeitig sein soll. Dies ist ein extremes Sicherheitsrisiko.
Einen Gameserver seperat mit den nur benötigten freien Ports in eine sogenannte DMZ stellen fertig. Als Router besser einen richtigen, statt die PC Lösung. Und Backups sind selbstverständlich.


----------



## Stockmann (5. November 2017)

nur schrieb:


> das ist deine aussage/auslegung u wo bitte steht das,dass win10 NICHT 24/7 geeignet ist. –> blödsinn
> dann sind ALLE hdds, die nicht 24/7 freigegeben sind, nicht 24/7 geeignet –> blödsinn
> ...hättest geschrieben, das DU win10 nicht für 24/7 betrieb einsetzen würdest,wäre das was anderes



Windows 10 ist ein Client System, der Aufbau des Systems, das Patch Management etc ist einfach nicht dafür ausgelegt auf 24/7 zu laufen.
Ja, man könnte viel konfigurieren damit es 24/7 Stabiler wird, aber es wird nie Offiziell 24/7 sein.
So ein System braucht halt einfach Regelmäßiger einen Neustart.

HDDs für den 24/7 Betrieb sind einfach dafür gebaut in Servern / NAS / etc. Systemen nonstop zu laufen ohne Parkposition ohne alles. 
Natürlich gehen auch Festplatten welche nicht dafür ausgelegt sind, je nach Modell gibt es da auch sehr gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## fotoman (5. November 2017)

nur schrieb:


> hmm... mal grob kurz zusammengefasst,ohne weitere details von dir zu kennen,oder du in zukunft vorhast,aber etwas „wissen“ (know how) wird vorausgesetzt..
> ich würde an die tae–dose, die von mir verlinkte vdsl-karte


Habe ich irgendwo überlesen, dass es ein VDSL-Anschluss ist, für den auch noch bei all den Anforderungen gelten soll "Internet ist auch stark genug"?

Wenn da schon nur "ftp, gameserver, Mailserver, Website" laufen sollen, dürfen über ftp und Webserver quasi keine Uploads stattfinden. Keine Ahnung, was ein Gameserver so an Upload generiert und wie sehr man den über QoS einschränken kann, damit alles andere auch noch irgendwie läuft. Eine einigermaßen besuchte Webseite oder einen FTP-Server, von dem nicht nur die Familienmitglieder ganz selten mal etwas herunter laden, wollte ich an einem VDSL 100/40 nicht betreiben.

Ist aber eine wirklich leistungsfähige Leitung vorhanden (im Privatbereich wäre sowas für mich z.B. die Deutsche Glasfaser mit 500/500, oder zur Not die Telekom mit Fiber 500, also auch schon nur 200 MBit Upload), dann bringt die VDSL-Karte überhaupt nichts.

Was spricht denn überhaupt. außer dem Platzbedarf und ein paar Watt Stromverbrauch, gegen einen normalen Router? Falls es keine eigene Leitung nur für den Server ist, hätte das auch den Vorteil, dass man sich mit dem "probieren, was geht" nicht jedensmal den gesamten Internetanschluss lahm legt.


----------

